# LGB Morton Salt 40916



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

hi,
is there anybody out there who has a morton salt steel box car to sell it to me?

lgb 40916
thanks

bernd from germany


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Try Trainworld in New York I know they have the morton hopper


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you,
but they dont have the boxcar,
in the meantime i believe no one has it on stock,except the gold coast with golden prices

bernd


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Try ACTRAINS. http://www.actrains.com/products/product.php?id=287 
LAO


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you but...
gold coast 125
ac 117

together with shipping and german vat,it is tooooo much
may be i get a used one?


----------



## dwolson (Oct 17, 2008)

www.wholesaletrains.com has them for $89.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

no, they dont have


----------

